# Ein kleiner Witz!



## Muli (9 Mai 2006)

Ein Preuße macht mit seiner hübschen Tochter Urlaub in Bayern. Dort werden sie gleich auf das Dorffest eingeladen und die Tochter von einem stattlichen jungen Bayern in Tracht zum Tanz aufgefordert. Nach drei Tänzen kehrt sie zu ihrem Vater zurück. „Siehste, jetzt haste ooch ma mit nem richtijen Bayern jetanzt!“ – „Nee, Papa, det war ’n Italiener.“ – „Quatsch, kiecken dir doch an: die Seppelhosen, der Hut mit ’n Jamsbart, det is ’n Bayer, det sieht doch ’n Blinder mit Krückstock!“ – „Nee, Papa, det is ’n Italiener, der hat mit seinem Kumpel italienisch jesprochen.“ – „Wat hatta denn jesacht?“ – „Ick wees nicht, es klang wie ... ,difickiano‘ ...“


----------



## Driver (9 Mai 2006)

LOL ... der is klasse


----------



## FU Fighter (2 Juni 2006)

Ich hab auch noch nen kleinen :
Was macht ein Höllander wenn er die WM gewonnen hat ????

Ps: Die Playstion aus !!!


----------



## Muli (3 Juni 2006)

LOL, den finde ich mal klasse!!! Danke dir!


----------



## jack-the-ripper (7 Juni 2006)

++harhar++


----------



## AMUN (8 Juni 2006)

"Glauben sie, daß ein Hufeisen Glück bringt?" fragt ein Reporter den Fußballer: "Ja, wenn es im Schuh steckt."


----------



## icks-Tina (9 Juni 2006)

In einem Zugabteil sitzen ein Deutscher ein Holländer eine ältere und eine jüngere Frau. Der Zug fährt durch einen Tunnel, alles wird dunkel man sieht nichts hört aber ein „Klatsch“. Als der Zug aus dem Tunnel rausfährt reibt der Holländer sich die gerötete Wange und denkt: der Deutsche wollte bestimmt die junge Frau Begrabschen, hatt die ältere Frau erwischt und die dachte ich wäre es gewesen. Die ältere Frau denkt: der wollte bestimmt die junge Dame Begrabschen und sie hat ihm eine geschallert. Die junge Frau denkt: der wollte bestimmt mich Begrabschen, hat die ältere Frau erwischt und sie hat ihm eine gelangt. Der Deutsche denkt: im nächsten Tunnel hau ich dem Holländer wieder in die Fresse. )


das mußte ich einfach noch dranhängen:

Also,stellt Dir folgendes vor!:

Du sitzt im Auto! ..Vor dir, ein Elefant der genau so groß ist wie du.Rechts von dir ein Abgrund.Links von dir ein Feuerwehr Auto (mit deiner geschwindigkeit).Hinter dir ein Flugzeug (auf deiner höhe und mit deiner Geschwindigkeit).Was tust du um der Situation gefahrlos zu entkommen? 




Antwort:
Du wartest bis das Kinder Karusell anhält.Steigst ab. Und schwörst dir beim nächsten mal nicht so viel zu saufen!


----------



## Driver (9 Juni 2006)

die sind echt klasse *LOL*
habe mich besonders über den holländer amüsiert. danke dir heino


----------



## Muli (9 Juni 2006)

Jupp, den Witz mit dem Holländer finde ich echt spitze!


----------



## icks-Tina (13 Juni 2006)

Ein Kerl steht in der Schlange vor der Kasse, als ihm eine scharfe Blondine

die etwas weiter hinten steht freundlich zuwinkt und ihn anlächelt. Er kann es nicht fassen, dass so ein Blickfang ihm

zuwinkt und obwohl sie ihm irgendwie bekannt vorkommt, kann er dennoch

nicht sagen, von wo er sie kennt. Dennoch fragt er sie: ´Entschuldigung,

kennen wir uns?´ Sie erwidert:´Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich

denke sie müssten der Vater eines meiner Kinder sein!´ Er erinnert sich zurück an das aller einzige mal

als er untreu war. ´Um Gottes Willen! Sind sie diese Stripperin, die ich an meinem Polterabend am Tischfussballtisch vor den Augen meiner Kumpel

gebumst habe, während deine Kollegin mich mit nassen Sellerie auspeitschte und

mir eine Gurke in den Arsch schob?´ ´Nein´ erwidert sie kalt. ´Ich bin die Englisch

Lehrerin von ihrem Sohn.´



P:S..
es wird jemanden geben der ihn 
a) nicht versteht
b) behauptet er wäre alt
oder
c) ihn nicht lustig findet

*ok noch einer:*

für die Humorlosen unter uns ...LOL...

Sex im Alter oder Viagra ist nicht immer eine Hilfe:
Kommt eine etwas betagte Frau zum Arzt. 
"Herr Doktor, was soll ich nur tun,
der Sex mit meinem Mann funktioniert nicht mehr so richtig."
Fragt der Arzt: "Haben Sie schon Viagra probiert ?"
"Mein Mann nimmt ja nicht mal Aspirin!"
"Sie muessen das halt im Geheimen machen, geben Sie das Pulver in den Kaffee oder so! "
"Gut, ich probier das!" .
2 Tage spaeter kommt die Frau wieder in die Praxis:
"Herr Doktor, das Mittel kann man Vergessen, es war einfach schrecklich."
"Wieso? Was ist passiert? Erzaehlen Sie!"
"Nun ja, wie geraten, habe ich das Medikament in den Kaffee getan. 
Und ploetzlich ist er aufgesprungen, hat mit dem Unterarm alles vom Tisch gefegt, 
sich die Kleider vom Leib gerissen, ist auf mich losgestuerzt,
hat mir die Kleidung vom Leib gerissen, hat mich auf den Tisch gelegt und genommen."
"Ja, und? War es nicht schoen?"
"Schoen? Das war der beste Sex seit 20 Jahren, aber bei McDonalds koennen
wir uns jetzt nicht mehr sehen lassen."




19.09.2005, 17:04


----------



## Muli (14 Juni 2006)

Bei mir ist es Antwort:
d) Ich kannte ihn noch nicht, also ist er für mich nicht alt!
Und lustig fande ich Ihn auch!

Welch unfreiwilliges Geständnis


----------



## rollins (17 Juni 2006)

LOL


----------



## FarmerBoy (26 Feb. 2021)

Klasse Witz


----------

